# tga is a winner



## loolagigi (Mar 6, 2010)

well i baught several seeds from hd. some tga/joey weed and dr atomic. the tga vortex were the smallest seeds, but cracked first, right behind the vortex is the bb jam from dr chronic. the large joey weed seeds have not cracked.
not too bad subcool...24 hours in a paper towel. no heating pad. i am suprised. thank you for the beans. Loola


----------



## ickysticky (Mar 6, 2010)

This awesome news, loola.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 6, 2010)

dr atomics bb jam cracked next.......cmon joey weed seeds!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 6, 2010)

sounds like they were fresh and mature good times!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2010)

Im thinking about his Pandoras Box strain.

 Pandora's Box is very stable and we are very excited about the yields we have seen. The first plants grown in a hydro hut grown by a newbie grower were literally sagging with huge glass like buds and the buzz is up, speedy, very **** eating grin and smiling like a Cheshire cat like high.  Pandora's Box is a bit smoother than JTR and has a different feel in the head less haze influence. I can&#8217;t tell where the ceiling is as every bowl I smoke I seem to get a bit higher until the point my vision blurs. Not for light weights. I can&#8217;t stop grinning when I smoke this weed.  The best way to grow is topped and bound/Vegged to a large bush.  Flowering of these cannabis seeds take about 9 weeks.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 6, 2010)

that does sound nice..I have so many strains going they are coming out of my ears after this summer grow I need to narrow it down some..in a bad way lol...


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 6, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> that does sound nice..I have so many strains going they are coming out of my ears after this summer grow I need to narrow it down some..in a bad way lol...


i have a feeling im right behind you. this will be my first acual quality genetics grown dwc knowing what im doing...lol. if i can grow what i grew last from bagseed. well then with the tga's/joeys and dr atomics......


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2010)

I read in another thread that you have a short harvest strain. About 45 days.Which one is it? I would rather do that then go with an Auto Strain. Dont get me wrong,,I have grown an Auto Strain, and it was alot better then the Brick Crap from the streets. But I still prefer a Non Rud, strain.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 6, 2010)

who are you refering to?  sub?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> who are you refering to? sub?


 
Yeah,,Im sorry,,I was a little high.


----------



## Locked (Mar 6, 2010)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I read in another thread that you have a short harvest strain. About 45 days.Which one is it? I would rather do that then go with an Auto Strain. Dont get me wrong,,I have grown an Auto Strain, and it was alot better then the Brick Crap from the streets. But I still prefer a Non Rud, strain.



I think it is the 3d....not sure though...I believe most if not all of subs strains are early finishers...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey loola...whats the chances that you and I will be growing the same dang garden.  

I have a bunch of Joeys C99xAK47 clones that just went 12/12 last night.  I have 5 Blueberry jams that are about 3 weeks old (Atomic)...and i just soaked 6 Querkles tonight...what are the odds?  

I'm doing soil...by the time the clones are in jars I hope I can learn how to post pics and what not of these tga's and bbj's....;lol


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 7, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Hey loola...whats the chances that you and I will be growing the same dang garden.
> 
> I have a bunch of Joeys C99xAK47 clones that just went 12/12 last night. I have 5 Blueberry jams that are about 3 weeks old (Atomic)...and i just soaked 6 Querkles tonight...what are the odds?
> 
> I'm doing soil...by the time the clones are in jars I hope I can learn how to post pics and what not of these tga's and bbj's....;lol


hey man i learn from the best...LG, lol  im not big into having someone else growing the same strains, but in a way its cool to compare and take notes. have a great day bro.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 8, 2010)

well I can't wait to see how your joeys produce for you in DWC.  I averaged 3oz per plant in soil...it will be neat to see how much faster they grow and do their thing for you.  You using 1000w?  Will you be doing a journal?  

I have a feeling your going to be happy with your choices!


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 15, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> well I can't wait to see how your joeys produce for you in DWC. I averaged 3oz per plant in soil...it will be neat to see how much faster they grow and do their thing for you. You using 1000w? Will you be doing a journal?
> 
> I have a feeling your going to be happy with your choices!


im running 800 watts....and the journal is up bro.  Loola


----------

